# Pics of 68 engine compartment needed



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Getting toward the end of my engine rebuild, I took a lot of before pictures with my phone and have since lost said phone. Now I need to beg for some pics of 1968 engine compartments . The areas most in need are around the card and the Generator bracket area. I don't have a/c just power steering and brakes. Vacuum lines also are a little bit of a puzzle. The wiring is all labelled so that should go semi-smoothly (new harness). Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=196...-PrdAhXkOn0KHaONAdAQ_AUIDygC&biw=1067&bih=691


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=196...-PrdAhXkOn0KHaONAdAQ_AUIDygC&biw=1067&bih=691


Thanks for the link. I saw these on the net, I was hoping for something more detailed, like a good shot of the throttle linkage oct.. 
thanks again.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

All that info is in the illustrated parts books that we talked about in a different thread a week or two ago. You really need those books because there are several different arrangements depending on what options your car has.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

